# Isn't it supposed to be summer?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope I checked my calendar right but I thought we were darn near the middle of June. With the way this weekend went you sure would have thought it was the end of April. Mods, pardon me for the combo report both fishing and riding. I dragged my family up to the Nelle for a ½ day fishing trip before a big important soccer game for my 5 year old. My family know to be very fair weather fisherman and today did not appear to be fair weather. Leaving our home it was very light rain and a warm temps. Luckily my wife was smart to grab some rain gear and warmer clothes from the trailer boy that paid dividends! We pulled up to the Nelle about 6:30 and were greeted with snow and temps at 35 degrees, I thought this was June? My daughter had picked out a lure at sportsman's that I thought had no chance of working but hey she is 5. We did put it on the Barbie rod so it was going to catch fish no matter how ugly. It looked like a badly colored Easter egg. But it hooked up and sorry for the crappy pics it was snowing, here is the beast and a smiling little one.




























Everyone was all in good spirits we had a fish to the boat and even though it was raining we did spend the $50 bucks in gas to get here so might as well make the most of it. The wind came up and the rods looked like this all morning. Everyone's optimistic attitude quickly turned into this sucks lets get out of here! I was then informed that I can go out with my forum buddies on these day trips and they will stick to fishing with me while camping during good weather only! The rods did this the whole day&#8230; One stinking fish guess when it SNOWS in June the fish do not want to play we saw only one other fish caught on free fishing morning.










The family had decided they had enough fishing for a while, so we are going to head up by Tibble Fork to go wheeling. We headed up the canyon and they now charge $6 bucks to get up there&#8230; It looks like everyone had the idea to go fishing here.










The good start to the day, besides being able to sleep in was we saw a moose no more than 4 foot off the road and less than 100 yards from the lake! We unloaded the wheelers and what did I spot, I didn't know LOAH had wheelers or a truck, come to find out he is a Chevy man. Chet will not be happy about that!










We ran into muddy conditions but that was fine with me I made the best of it!










At every trail we kept running into snow, in JUNE! Last year at mothers day all of these trails were clear and passable.



















I hope you all had a nice weekend, time for another week at the salt mines! WILL SUMMER EVER COME? AL GORE is full or it!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see a UWF sticker on that truck!  
You sure it was LOAH?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry about the crappy weather and fishing orvis, but at least the barbie pole hooked up again! :lol: The four wheeling looked way fun though, glad you were able to get out and have fun!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great report Orvis. We need to get the piute group together and have some better luck. I bet a trolling trip to electric would do! :wink: Did you happen to see if the trail to silver lake flatts was clear?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I don't see a UWF sticker on that truck!
> You sure it was LOAH?


I think he just means since the kokopelli is LOAH's avatar; LOAH reported that he was out to SC on Saturday in his Nissan supposedly, maybe it is a gib conspiracy though and Orvis just cracked the case :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a UWF sticker on that truck!
> ...


I know it wasn't LOAH's but I thought he might like the window stickers. Maybe LOAH has an evil twin? NORTAH we were at the piute over memorial day the fishing was way better and the riding is always a good time there. Last time we fished you mentioned something of a private water you can access we will have to hook that up sometime this summer.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

C'mon! You should all know that if I had a truck, I wouldn't be up at Tibble! I'd be trogging through a big snow bank somewhere in Central Utah. 8) 

(And I'm not into the truck war, but I'd be glad to own a ZR-2. Perfect for what I want, plus they just look cool.  )

Still looks like fun, orvis1.

I almost stopped in at the 'nelle on Saturday, but I kept on driving instead.


----------



## UtahMan (Mar 26, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Did you happen to see if the trail to silver lake flatts was clear?


Was there last weekend and the road is clear. Fishing was a little slow but caught several small brookies and a few bows.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look's like your family had a great time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

UtahMan said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you happen to see if the trail to silver lake flatts was clear?
> ...


Thanks Matt. I'm going tomorrow morning.


----------



## UtahMan (Mar 26, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> UtahMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nor-tah":2g8c08dm]Did you happen to see if the trail to silver lake flatts was clear?
> ...


Thanks Matt. I'm going tomorrow morning.[/quote:2g8c08dm]

I'm not Matt but your welcome. Shoot me a PM if you want more specifics on where and what we were catching on. Took us a little while to zone in on them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha. 

There's UintaMan and UtahMan.

That'll get confusing. Looks like it's already messing with people. :lol:


----------



## UtahMan (Mar 26, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Haha.
> 
> There's UintaMan and UtahMan.
> 
> That'll get confusing. Looks like it's already messing with people. :lol:


Sorry about that. I'm the new guy. You can call me Chad if that is easier but I'm sure there's a few of those on here too.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Riding, fishing, four wheeling report. I like it.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Looking good Orvis, the good weather is coming, I think.


----------

